# A serious question for the ladies about huge breasts



## gedjt1 (Mar 15, 2019)

I have always had a preference for very big women, from my teens to middle age big women have always been sexy to me. My ex wife was 450lbs and had a huge 58JJ bust and women ive dated since have all had enormous boobs, the question id like an answer too, am I unusual in being attracted to women with enormous breasts, and I dont mean dd's, more like LL's


----------



## John Smith (Mar 23, 2019)

No. Why?


----------



## Volt01 (Mar 24, 2019)

pffft HAHAHAHAHAH no man, thats part of why where here you are prerfectly normal dude.


----------



## BigElectricKat (Mar 25, 2019)

Well, we suckle them as infants, dream about them as teenagers, play with them as young men, and sometime have them as older men. Nothing wrong with it at all.


----------



## gedjt1 (Mar 26, 2019)

Thanks for your replies, well its good to know im not the only one who loves enormous breasts, As a single man who is a member of several bbw dating sites, the first thing I look at on the profile pics, is the size of a woman's chest , I know that sounds horribly superficial, but I believe in being honest. I suppose Im looking for a Karola bbw or a Norma stitz look alike sub-consciously hahaha, but hey you like what you like right,


----------



## BigElectricKat (Mar 26, 2019)

You like what you like. I get that. But let me ask you something:
Say you have two lovely large ladies in whom you are interested. One has breasts size 58HH and the other maybe just the size of a ripe cantaloupe (did I say just?). All other things being equal. Say the woman with the really big breasts could care less about you and wouldn't give you the time of day and the woman with the smaller but still exceptional breasts is really into you? Would you turn the smaller (but still awesome) breasted woman away and keep chasing after "super globes"? I'm just asking.


----------



## LizzieJones (Mar 26, 2019)

A man would be stupid to turn the smaller breasted woman away just because he wanted to smother himself into some massively large globes but a lot of men don't always think with the upper head.


----------



## BigElectricKat (Mar 26, 2019)

LizzieJones said:


> A man would be stupid to turn the smaller breasted woman away just because he wanted to smother himself into some massively large globes but a lot of men don't always think with the upper head.


Too right!


----------



## gedjt1 (Mar 26, 2019)

I would definitely not turn the woman with the smaller breasts down, but if im being totally honest , I wouldn't want to be dating someone, but secretly fantasising about someone else. The most important criteria for me is finding a woman who is compatible emotionally, intellectually and physically, So dating a skinny girl wouldn't interest me, finding a mature bbw/ ssbbw with enormous breasts and a real understanding of that desire is where I will find love


----------



## John Smith (Mar 28, 2019)

gedjt1 said:


> Thanks for your replies, well its good to know im not the only one who loves enormous breasts, As a single man who is a member of several bbw dating sites, the first thing I look at on the profile pics, is the size of a woman's chest , I know that sounds horribly superficial, but I believe in being honest. I suppose Im looking for a Karola bbw or a Norma stitz look alike sub-consciously hahaha, but hey you like what you like right,



Well, it's just that this is the most widespread, socially-acceptable commodity fetish in Western society, so I do not know for y'all but I just didn't get it.


----------



## LoveDDD (Mar 28, 2019)

gedjt1 said:


> I would definitely not turn the woman with the smaller breasts down, but if im being totally honest , I wouldn't want to be dating someone, but secretly fantasising about someone else. The most important criteria for me is finding a woman who is compatible emotionally, intellectually and physically, So dating a skinny girl wouldn't interest me, finding a mature bbw/ ssbbw with enormous breasts and a real understanding of that desire is where I will find love


Sorry you’re not in nyc


----------



## BigElectricKat (Mar 29, 2019)

Awww... dang! Maybe I should move back home to Jersey.


----------



## gedjt1 (Apr 3, 2019)

Well its good to know im not the only one hahaha, following on from that id love to know if im unusual in that im only really attracted mature very big women 40 plus who have enormous breasts, as ive got older younger women have lost that attraction to me, I find myself only looking for big matronly type women, they just seem so much more sexy to me


----------



## BigElectricKat (Apr 4, 2019)

gedjt1 said:


> Well its good to know im not the only one hahaha, following on from that id love to know if im unusual in that im only really attracted mature very big women 40 plus who have enormous breasts, as ive got older younger women have lost that attraction to me, I find myself only looking for big matronly type women, they just seem so much more sexy to me


Here you have a Catch 22: Most (not all) women are not going to be overly happy with the label _matronly_. Most (not all) are going to want to be seen as strong, sexy, vibrant, intelligent, and still youthful, not matter their age. But I get where you're coming from. Perhaps you are into ANR as another member on here mentioned? Personally, I'm rooting for you to find someone with whom you can build a loving relationship.



gedjt1 said:


> I have always had a preference for very big women, from my teens to middle age big women have always been sexy to me. My ex wife was 450lbs and had a huge 58JJ bust and women ive dated since have all had enormous boobs, the question id like an answer too, am I unusual in being attracted to women with enormous breasts, and I dont mean dd's, more like LL's


In my lifetime, I've learned to never shun a pair of DD's!


----------



## LizzieJones (Apr 4, 2019)

If any man called me 'matronly' me and my 48 DDs are going to punch him right in the nose. LOL


----------



## BigElectricKat (Apr 4, 2019)

LizzieJones said:


> If any man called me 'matronly' me and my 48 DDs are going to punch him right in the nose. LOL


Now that gave me quite the visual!


----------



## gedjt1 (Apr 5, 2019)

Well im not sure why the term matronly has to have negative connotations, I know for me its sexy, a woman doesnt have to be a bright sparkly young thing, I know that youthfulness is regarded as the ideal but not all of us are attracted to that. A middle aged (matronly) woman who is confident in herself and her own sexuality is far more sexy to me. An ANR relationship what is that?


----------



## BigElectricKat (Apr 5, 2019)

gedjt1 said:


> Well im not sure why the term matronly has to have negative connotations, I know for me its sexy, a woman doesnt have to be a bright sparkly young thing, I know that youthfulness is regarded as the ideal but not all of us are attracted to that. A middle aged (matronly) woman who is confident in herself and her own sexuality is far more sexy to me. An ANR relationship what is that?


I learned this the other day. ANR = Adult nursing Relationship. Kinda goes hand in hand with the whole huge breasts/matronly thing I think. And you are right, being attracted to a more mature woman who is confident is awesome. But speaking in general, no one wants to be reminded that their youth has left the building.


----------



## gedjt1 (Apr 5, 2019)

ANR= Adult nursing relationship, wow you've taught me something new today. ive got to say it sounds right up my street hahaha. You are right about the parallels between the huge breasts/matronly thing, but im still unsure why that has to be a negative. The last woman I dated was a 50 year old ssbbw straight laced (matronly) mother of 5, and yes she had enormous 48LL boobs, she dressed very conservatively and would be regarded by many as a past it old fat women, but ive got to tell you, to me she was a goddess, far sexier than any super model or pin-up.


----------



## BigElectricKat (Apr 5, 2019)

No, I get it. I'm on board with the big boobs thing as well. You just have to find the right gal who sees it the same way you do. I'm sure you will find someone here who can fulfill your fantasy.


----------



## gedjt1 (Apr 5, 2019)

Lol its not a fantasy, its a genuine search for a serious relationship, yep I still believe in love and want to find a woman who im genuinely compatible with, sex is easy to find, but love and a real soulmate , thats the hardest commodity to find


----------



## BigElectricKat (Apr 5, 2019)

gedjt1 said:


> Lol its not a fantasy, its a genuine search for a serious relationship, yep I still believe in love and want to find a woman who im genuinely compatible with, sex is easy to find, but love and a real soulmate , thats the hardest commodity to find


You got that right! I wish you the very best!


----------



## gedjt1 (Oct 18, 2019)

Well to continue with my post, ive just starting dating a mature ssbbw, shes 54 over 300lbs and has an enormous 50L Cup chest. Before we met I told her of my passion for enormous breasts and she was ok with that, what I would like to know from the women on here, is it best to be totally open and honest about your desires. She had been constantly told by her ex husband that she was fat and ugly and no one would want her, she was quite surprised about how much I loved her size and weight and couldn't understand why any man would want her huge saggy breasts so much, I loved telling her why and hope that is acceptable to most woman


----------



## Blockierer (Oct 19, 2019)

Why not dating a very large-breasted woman ? A lot man fantasize of this type of women.


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Oct 19, 2019)

Your attraction to big and mature women is more common than you think. It happened to me too.

When I was in senior high school, I was attracted to the same kind of women but I kept my preference in silence because I was victim of bullying because the size and shape of my body. Even to my then friends, I hid it as a "dirty little secret."

I just remember when we were together at the schoolyard. While they made comments about the beautifulness of young pop music stars and ballet performers, I was thinking on the beautifulness of some fat teachers and opera singers who are mature and busty ladies. I used to think it was an anomaly and kept it in secret for years.

All my doubts were washed away when I saw an classic Italian 1974 film titled Amarcord from famous director Federico Fellini.

In that movie, the main character, a young guy named Titta was attracted to the owner of a tobbaco shop, a mature lady with "prodigious breasts." It helped me to understand that it was a natural and very common attraction than I used to think and wiped away any feeling of weirdness.


----------



## bustybbwlover (Oct 20, 2019)

@gedjt1

you're not the only one to love and prefer bbw/ssbbw's with enormous breasts!
I do too....but it's very hard to find here in France!


----------



## nitewriter (Oct 20, 2019)

I was married to a ssbbw. One night when we were playing around she dropped one of her double J's on my face. I saw stars and started dripping blood from both my nostrils. In the morning I had the biggest black eye ever and my nose was turned severely to the left. When I got to work my boss took me to the hospital where they reset my broken nose and treated my black eye. When my boss asked me what happened. I told him.He couldn't stop laughing....neither did the Doctor and his Nurses.


----------



## gedjt1 (Oct 20, 2019)

Well thanks for the feedback everyone, much appreciated, just a couple of points id like to make clear, ive never hidden my preference for very large women, in fact the opposite is true, I want a potential partner to know what I like, no secrets or lies, I loved telling my current girlfriend how much I craved her enormous breasts and how I had always had a passion for massive boobs, We actually met on a bbw dating site and met after chatting for a couple of weeks, I believe honesty will always get you further


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Oct 20, 2019)

gedjt1 said:


> Well thanks for the feedback everyone, much appreciated, just a couple of points id like to make clear, ive never hidden my preference for very large women, in fact the opposite is true, I want a potential partner to know what I like, no secrets or lies, I loved telling my current girlfriend how much I craved her enormous breasts and how I had always had a passion for massive boobs, We actually met on a bbw dating site and met after chatting for a couple of weeks, I believe honesty will always get you further


I'm very happy for you! My best intention of telling my story is that it can help some other guys out there who have the same preference as you but are very shy or afraid to tell anyone about it.

Sincerity is the key for a long lasting relationship. My best wishes for you and your and your partner!


----------



## gedjt1 (Oct 25, 2019)

Well thanks for all the encouraging messages, Im a mature man with strong passions and desires and Im not afraid to show them, we all attracted to different things and ive never been shy about what I love, a mature ssbbw woman who understands how much a man like me desires huge breasts is hard to find, but when we meet its a match made in heaven


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Oct 25, 2019)

gedjt1 said:


> Well thanks for all the encouraging messages, Im a mature man with strong passions and desires and Im not afraid to show them, we all attracted to different things and ive never been shy about what I love, a mature ssbbw woman who understands how much a man like me desires huge breasts is hard to find, but when we meet its a match made in heaven


Lucky man, indeed!


----------



## alk27alk27 (Oct 30, 2019)

gedjt1 said:


> Well thanks for the feedback everyone, much appreciated, just a couple of points id like to make clear, ive never hidden my preference for very large women, in fact the opposite is true, I want a potential partner to know what I like, no secrets or lies, I loved telling my current girlfriend how much I craved her enormous breasts and how I had always had a passion for massive boobs, We actually met on a bbw dating site and met after chatting for a couple of weeks, I believe honesty will always get you further


What site if I may ask? I’ve been looking around for a decent sized one.

Edit- I swear I didn’t mean to make a joke.


----------



## extra_m13 (Oct 31, 2019)

big breasts are always a pro in a woman, really huge breats are difficult to find and they are also difficult to keep your eyes up, and funny enough that makes it difficult to date this girls because well you just can´t concentrate and well they eventually notice it. for a guy who is really after big hips, breasts are always a welcome plus, mmm a possible problem is that... they do not age well, usually it can be a bit tricky dealing with them over time


----------



## gedjt1 (Nov 17, 2019)

Haha well you are definitely right about that, huge breasts do make a man loose focus and stare, my remedy has always been to be totally open and honest and tell a potential partner that you are a ssbbw loving man who loves enormous breasts, youd be surprised about how many women understand that, In terms of ageing well, ive got to tell you that older women are so much more sexier to me than a young girls and if they have huge saggy boobs, even better hahaha, To me there is nothing more beautiful and sexy than a mature bbw in a big nylon bra.


----------



## op user (Nov 28, 2019)

Tell a lady here you like here just the way she is and she would instantly change to the busiest and most distant individual on earth.


----------



## Razzmatazz (Dec 8, 2019)

my ex in school had 34GG boobs at the age of 14, she recently had them reduced to a C cup, then messaged me hinting about meeting up, I don't want to be shallow but now I'm not attracted to her at all, such a damn shame lol


----------



## alk27alk27 (Dec 12, 2019)

Was there nothing about her personality you liked?


----------



## TwoSwords (Dec 13, 2019)

alk27alk27 said:


> Was there nothing about her personality you liked?



In my experience, personality tends to be pretty far down the list, unless you mean "personality" to include "values" and "interests," which matter a lot more to guys. An honest person with good values is much-liked, since they'll be considerably less likely to stab you in the back, and someone who shares your interests and passions is always a plus, since there tends to actually be something there to discuss. However, personality, by itself, is usually just a series of behavior patterns, that a good actor can change if they want to.


----------



## docilej (Dec 14, 2019)

gedjt1.... I feel the same way you do...but l have no luck finding big breasted women in my area. What is the " go to" dating site where l can look?


----------



## LuvsBustyBBW (Dec 30, 2019)

I agree with your preference. We're looking for a unicorn and unfortunately most BBW dating sites are scams filled with fake profiles and don't allow a search by measurements. I share your love of mature ad super busty women. I find them extremely attractive and desirable. Good luck with your search.


----------



## gedjt1 (Jan 7, 2020)

Well back to being single again after a passionate relationship, not true love, but a fantastic deep friendship with lots of lust and desire. I enjoy the single life most of the time and its always good keeping your eyes and attention on finding the right woman. I cant deny that Ive never really had problems attracting women and seem to attract younger skinny or slim types, maybe its because im slim and athletic.
The real paradox is that I have no interest in young skinny women hahaha, To me a mature, ssbbw, heavy and warm with softness and a chest that reaches her waist is all I want to find. I still believe in love and a genuine meeting of minds, intellectually, emotionally and spiritually , but god I can only be honest about my physical desires


----------



## LoveDDD (Feb 27, 2020)

gedjt1 said:


> I have always had a preference for very big women, from my teens to middle age big women have always been sexy to me. My ex wife was 450lbs and had a huge 58JJ bust and women ive dated since have all had enormous boobs, the question id like an answer too, am I unusual in being attracted to women with enormous breasts, and I dont mean dd's, more like LL's


All I want is a man who loves me like that- smiles - I have been off line for ages but now that it’s more than six months after bariatric surgery I’m trying to get back into the groove of finding the right one… Still a big busty girl but with the changes that happen around 50 I fear I’m not as voluptuous as I used to feel... I hope to make him happy when we find each other, Love


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Feb 27, 2020)

LoveDDD said:


> All I want is a man who loves me like that- smiles - I have been off line for ages but now that it’s more than six months after bariatric surgery I’m trying to get back into the groove of finding the right one… Still a big busty girl but with the changes that happen around 50 I fear I’m not as voluptuous as I used to feel... I hope to make him happy when we find each other, Love


My best hopes you will find what you want soon!


----------



## BigElectricKat (Feb 28, 2020)

LoveDDD said:


> All I want is a man who loves me like that- smiles - I have been off line for ages but now that it’s more than six months after bariatric surgery I’m trying to get back into the groove of finding the right one… Still a big busty girl but with the changes that happen around 50 I fear I’m not as voluptuous as I used to feel... I hope to make him happy when we find each other, Love


I'm a firm believer in finding a person with the right mindset first and foremost. I realize that almost everybody has a preference when it comes to appearance, but looks can only take a person so far. I feel that you have to love a person just as they are, right when they are in front of you. Not as they could or should be. I can't tell you how many times I've heard "I thought he/she would change". 

*Did I just go off on an tangent?*

I don't think you'll have anything to worry about DDD. The fact that you care about a person should be enough to drive him wild!


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Feb 28, 2020)

BigElectricKat said:


> I'm a firm believer in finding a person with the right mindset first and foremost. I realize that almost everybody has a preference when it comes to appearance, but looks can only take a person so far. I feel that you have to love a person just as they are, right when they are in front of you. Not as they could or should be. I can't tell you how many times I've heard "I thought he/she would change".
> 
> *Did I just go off on an tangent?*
> 
> I don't think you'll have anything to worry about DDD. The fact that you care about a person should be enough to drive him wild!


Wonderful! I have always admire your wisdom, @BigElectricKat !


----------



## alk27alk27 (Feb 29, 2020)

He is like a fat wise man


----------



## gedjt1 (Jun 19, 2020)

Am I the only one who has found the monotony and boredom of lock down an incentive to find love again, Im single and have been for about 6 months, ive never had problems attracting women and Im not shy at all, what ive learned about myself as ive got older is that I truly understand my passions and desires, yes ive always dated big bbw's and that attraction has only grown stronger, I know that any relationship has to be more than a physical connection, spiritual intellectual compatibility are equally important, but if im honest I know that only a very big mature woman with enormous breasts would make me happy. Im not into the feedee stuffing thing but Wow my fetish for huge breasts grows stronger by the day, hope that doesn't sound too superficial


----------



## LuvsBustyBBW (Jun 19, 2020)

gedjt1 said:


> I would definitely not turn the woman with the smaller breasts down, but if im being totally honest , I wouldn't want to be dating someone, but secretly fantasising about someone else. The most important criteria for me is finding a woman who is compatible emotionally, intellectually and physically, So dating a skinny girl wouldn't interest me, finding a mature bbw/ ssbbw with enormous breasts and a real understanding of that desire is where I will find love


I have a friend who's wife underwent a breast reduction without his knowledge. It completely changed the relationship. She altered her body unnecessarily (knowing he was a breast man and loved her huge hangers), but doing it behind his back. The doctor botched the surgery and left her with very little of her former self. It's been very hard on him, being a breast man, loving your wife, but having that part of her taken away. 
I also dated a woman with huge, beautiful breasts that underwent a reduction (caused her back pain) and I really missed those treasures when I saw her again. I've learned in my older years, better appreciate what you have, while you have it, for it may disappear for good. That goes for breasts and relationships.


----------



## Mel KM (Jun 19, 2020)

Damn, I thought my 34Cs were legit but I’m kinda feeling like a member of the itty bitty titty committee.


----------



## LuvsBustyBBW (Jun 19, 2020)

"Mel KM" 34Cs are legit, and you are a beautiful woman.


----------



## Mel KM (Jun 19, 2020)

LuvsBustyBBW said:


> "Mel KM" 34Cs are legit, and you are a beautiful woman.


Thanks!


----------



## Tad (Jun 20, 2020)

All breasts are good breasts!


----------



## op user (Jun 20, 2020)

I still stand by my statement anything below D cups is not worth considering however there are some exceptions


----------



## Tad (Jun 20, 2020)

op user said:


> I still stand by my statement anything below D cups is not worth considering however there are some exceptions


Perhaps you could clarify with a "for me" between "statement " and "anything " . Because this is FAR from a universal sentiment.


----------



## op user (Jun 21, 2020)

Tad said:


> Perhaps you could clarify with a "for me" between "statement " and "anything " . Because this is FAR from a universal sentiment.



Yes you are right. As far as I am concerned anything below D cups is not worth bothering - exceptions apply.


----------



## John Smith (Jun 21, 2020)

Mel KM said:


> Damn, I thought my 34Cs were legit but I’m kinda feeling like a member of the itty bitty titty committee.



Everything up to 32B to 32D is commonly perceived as "average sized" . Your bust
likely ranges in mid-range and are considered as rather full. They are neither small nor big and give some extra prop to the cleavage you cannit find even with a full-B cupped bust.


----------



## landshark (Jul 3, 2020)

Mel KM said:


> Damn, I thought my 34Cs were legit but I’m kinda feeling like a member of the itty bitty titty committee.



Don’t sweat it, there are probably a lot of big guys out there who love a 34c. You don’t have to be a big girl to appeal to big guys. Thankfully for me the same is true about being a big guy: don’t have to be one in order to appeal to the big girls out there!


----------



## BigElectricKat (Jul 3, 2020)

Mel KM said:


> Damn, I thought my 34Cs were legit but I’m kinda feeling like a member of the itty bitty titty committee.


34C is tres, tres legit! Rock what you got and don't worry about the rest.


----------



## NZ Mountain Man (Feb 15, 2021)

Tad said:


> All breasts are good breasts!


So true. They are all delightful to touch and hold. Play with fingers mouth and tongue.


----------



## NZ Mountain Man (Feb 15, 2021)

Mel KM said:


> Damn, I thought my 34Cs were legit but I’m kinda feeling like a member of the itty bitty titty committee.


34 C look generous on a slim woman. I my early teenage years I thought the bigger, the better. By the age 17 I realized that all breasts invoke delight to touch and hold.

The ladies with the giant size as the decade goes on loose there shape and feel while the more proportionate breast stayed in good shape.

By twenty I found the giant breasts were just mass and lost the properties of breast. They spilled over in my hands where the other I could hold the whole breast. Yes the weight in the palms supporting them was nice but having the whole breast in the hand was great. Holding the breast in fingering the nipples. Holding the entire breast in the mouth while working in the nipples with the tongue.

In conclusion I would say if offered the chance to handle the L size I would not turn it down and would find delightful your C’s I would play with for longer period.


----------



## gedjt1 (Mar 22, 2021)

So what is it about huge heavy breasts that turns me on so much ive been asked many times by women, ive always had a preference for big women and someone told me many years ago that men either like hard bodies, skinnny athletic women or soft bodies boobs ass and bellies, from an early age I knew which camp I was in hahah. all my relationships have been with very big women, to me the personification of femininity and lust has been the softness and nurturing warmth of a big woman, and a mature woman with huge heavy breasts and an understanding of that passion is perfect, so now you know hahaha


----------



## AuntHen (Mar 22, 2021)

I'm sorry but this thread and question makes me laugh. You're asking the LADIES if it's common for men to be attracted to huge boobs?!?!? I mean uhhhh


----------



## gedjt1 (Mar 22, 2021)

Haha well I know most guys like big boobs, I get that, but Im not sure most guys love enormous heavy to the waist boobs lol, and a ssbbw who has them, maybe Im wrong


----------



## gedjt1 (Mar 22, 2021)

I know that physical appearance is superficial and compatibility has to be deeper on an emotional, intellectual, and even spiritual level, but for me there has to be that initial physical attraction, and only a big woman does that for me, so there hahaha


----------



## docilej (Mar 22, 2021)

l am attracted to women with very large breasts. But to find a woman like that is near impossible. They are very far and few in between. And almost all are already involved with someone. -sigh-


----------



## gedjt1 (Mar 22, 2021)

Well they are out there Ive dated some, my ex wife was a 58JJ cup hahah, Ive got to say that Im in to older mature woman, so if you are attracted to younger women its probably harder, and dont forget its about that spark


----------



## D square (Mar 23, 2021)

Yes I agree, the physical is only part of the equation. Given the realization of personnel preference, being honest about what you perfer speaks volumes to your security in yourself. That being said all aboundance welcome. The more the merrier.


----------

